

Archive, Search, Sort and Analyze Facebook News Feeds - DiscoverText - linhir
http://discovertext.com/

======
stustu12
This is Stu, the software inventor. You can use DiscoverText to capture,
search, sort and classify text. It might be a huge pile of emails. It might be
an atom or RSS feed, a twitter stream, or thousands of comments on YouTube. It
might be 33,000 comments on the White House Facebook page. The basic idea is
to start with a large pile of text and efficiently work your way to smaller
piles of just what you need. The earliest version of this software is free
online and open source:

<http://cat.ucsur.pitt.edu/>

The history of the research behind the tool is online at:

<http://people.umass.edu/stu/>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I've spent 10 minutes on this trying to work out what they would actually do
for me. I strongly suspect I'd find it useful, and perhaps I'd even pay money
for it, but I can't work out what they do, or what pain they take away.

Suggestion to anyone reading this: If you have something to sell, especially
if it's new, or market disrupting, a well-chosen example case is invaluable. A
clear description of my problem that you claim to solve is just as good, if
not better. At least it shows that you know what you're trying to do for me.

